# Drummer wanted.



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi, We are looking for a new drummer. JUGULAR is a old school heavy metal band from Barrie,Ont.So you must love metal.Must have own transportation and drum set ,but we do have a set for practice.Must be 19+.


----------

